# my new resessive red homer pigeons.... ( with pic).



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

just ordered this pair. nothing special. i just got them for their color. im new to genetics and pigeons in general. if these breed, i should get similiar colors right? odds??? will they be able to fly along sides with racing homers?


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

Nice birds. If you are ever interested in swapping yb's for some of my whites or red/whites, send me a pm. I'm a big fan of the reds, but haven't been able to get my hands on any locally.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, with that pair you will get 100% RRs like the parents. They may or may not be that great at racing but it's worth a try. The bird in front reminds me a lot of dewlaps with that weird gullet


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

beautiful birds. I think I may be in trouble when I start getting birds. I may end up with great looking birds.....but never win. LOL. Good luck with your birds. Keystonepaul


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Breed for color or breed for speed. Can't have both, but then, prove me wrong.

Beautiful Birds,
Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If a family has certain colors/genes in it, then colors other than blue may pop up. Recessive red like this is pretty common in meulemans


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Big T, I hear that loud and clear.....now can I heed it. LOL Don't fast birds come in yellow, ash or red?????? Keystonepaul


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

keystonepaul said:


> Big T, I hear that loud and clear.....now can I heed it. LOL Don't fast birds come in yellow, ash or red?????? Keystonepaul


Fast birds come in blurrrrr and in too fast to see.LOL


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm not actually going to race it. just keep it around next to my racers. will these have any disadvantage flying along side with them? im hoping when they fly in flock, they will be able to keep up.


----------



## jwestervelt (Sep 17, 2009)

nice looking birds, I am a huge fan of red.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your birds are beautiful!...nothing wrong with having a little eye candy along side the race birds.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Birds are really looking nice.............


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

sinister357 said:


> i'm not actually going to race it. just keep it around next to my racers. will these have any disadvantage flying along side with them? im hoping when they fly in flock, they will be able to keep up.


Yep they'll keep up. The only thing that makes a homer a racer is if it can make it home from a race. So really homers and racers will be flying the same speed around the house.


----------

